# Hot Magnum canister filter



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

How often should I use this? I have been running this with the micron filter for about 12 hrs in my 55g every time I do a water change. I have other filter media(carbon) that came with the filter. Should I run the filter daily?
I have a crappy walmart cartridge style filter now, wich I will eventually get a biowheel filter. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Use the micro filter when you have cloudiness, algae in the water, or when you gravel wash, if you run for a long time with this cartridge if will clog, so 12-24 hrs and then clean it is a good plan. But its perfectly ok to put in the carbon cartridge and the strainer end on the intake and let filter run continuously as your main filter. You don't want it to be your only filter because you want the option of switching cartridges and taking it off would take all you biology. There is a bio-wheel attachment (runs on the output) available for this filter -I don't recommend it because you need such a wide section of tank edge that it won't fit on some 55s with center struts. However, a biowheel would allow it to do double duty and still keep some biology when you switch cartridges.


----------



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks, I also saw the biowheel that connects to the canister filter. I thought about getting it but like you already said its a little big for my tank. 

How often should I change the carbon in the hot magnum?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The instructions say pretty often, but if you use the micron filter to take care of the oil slick from food and don't have any meds you need to take out of the water, then its fine to keep on reusing the old stuff or even replace it with crushed coral or any other substrate for bacteria to grow on. Get a strainer like they use for tea, and rinse it in the sink add a little new and fill it back up. Fresh carbon isn't important. It is important to rinse the crud out, especially the foam sleeve around the cartridge. It can get clogged and slow the filter flow and the solid waste in the filter keeps decaying and adding nitrates to your water. I think you could get away with changing water once a week and running the micro filter for 24 hrs while you clean the carbon filter once a month. More often doesn't hurt, and put in fresh carbon if you have odd color or odor in your water or if you get an oily film on top. It kind of depends on your fish load.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

id use it when there is stuff floating after gravel vac


----------



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah that is when I usually use it, after I clean the tank. I filled it with carbon now, and I am letting it run all the time.
It seems too be cleaning quite nicely.


----------

